# Too much information, my constipation - advice please



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I apologize, but if I could get advice for this that helps me, it's worth the embarrassment and possibly offensiveness of this post.

For a long time now, like about two years, I've been having trouble going number two. It is not that I don't go regularly, but when I do it is very hard and what happens is it tears my anus. Then going is very painful, and it is a recurring thing, probably because scar tissue isn't as stretchy....

I've been to three doctors about this because I want to improve my condition some how so it isn't painful every time I go. They all told me the only thing I can really do is take a fiber supplement. So I'm taking a fiber supplement 3 times a day and it doesn't have much of an effect! 

What more can I do? Are some fiber supplements more effective than others? Currently, I'm using one with the active ingredient wheat dextrin. I know there are stool softeners, but these are not supposed to be taken for more than a week, I think. Why is that? Would my body get dependent on that if I took them for more than a week and would that make my problem worse?


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I have this problem on and off and I understand how painful it can be.
One thing which I was told was make sure that food is chewed properly and that I get enough water inside me and drink while eating.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

What kind of diet are you eating? I'd avoid wheat/gluten type products and processed foods... just go with salads, stir-fry and a bit of fruit etc.

Also drink a lot of water. I've heard that being totally hydrated does wonders for constipation.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

L-Tryptophan might also help you with the constipation and as a "side effect" it might also reduce your anxiety.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Ironically an article on the issue was posted on a doctor's blog that I frequent read recently. He's a big advocate of natural solutions rather than drugs and surgery (hope this doesn't put you off).

Here's the link if you're interested:

http://drbenkim.com/anal-fissure-heal.htm


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I am not a nurse but I can tell you what I know from experience at my work. Drink lots of water, also try drinking prune juice once or twice a day. Eat more fruit and vegetables and avoid processed foods. Are you on any medications that may be causing this? I was on pain medication for a while and I was very constipated. Having regular bowel movements is very important. I have heard that flaxseed might help. But the number one thing is drink LOTS of water because fiber, etc, won't work without it.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

No I'm not on medications and since it has been a problem for me for a long time, it has stayed a problem with a variety of diets (eating food available at either the college dorm, my parents house, or now what I buy for myself).

My diet is usually something like a high fiber cereal (shredded wheat) for breakfast, a fruit, chips, and sandwich at lunch, and like some combination of a vegetable, salmon, beans, or rice for dinner. I eat other things like bagels for breakfast or two nights a week frozen pizza but the first things I listed are my basic diet. I know that one fruit and one vegetable a day isn't the recommended amounts but that's where I would hope the fiber supplement would make up the difference.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

also, I read the article on Dr. Ben Kim's site and one possible cause he listed was sporadic eating.

That could be one mistake I'm making recently, because I only have one class at 1pm, so I sleep real late and basically only eat two meals a day, so then there is a really long gap where I don't eat anything.

But that doesn't explain why it is a problem during the regular semester, because I wake up earlier and eat breakfast lunch and dinner.


----------



## PeopleAreStrange (Jun 4, 2009)

Have you tried drinking a tablespoon of vegetable oil? It's sort of an old home remedy. Also, although less effective, dried blueberries.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Water is really important. Fibre will just make the problem worse if you're not drinking enough water.


----------



## insight girl (Jan 15, 2006)

Vitamin C makes you regular! Large doses of it work as a laxative...
To keep you regular, you have to find the right amount that is just under your bowel tolerance (just under the amount that will give you diarrhea). You can buy vitamin c in 500mg or 1000mg pills at GNC. Then you just have to find the right amount to take on a daily basis. I take 500mg everyday and it works great for me. It also keeps me from getting sick!


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Taking probiotics might be a good idea too.


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

try reading a newspaper or a book


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Try miralax. It's an osmotic laxative made to pull moisture into the intestines and soften or break up hard stools. Then take a soluable fiber supplement (I like acacia powder) and drink plenty of water. You need to relieve the constipation some before fiber will start to work. If you just keep adding more fiber on to constipation it will only increase the problem and you will need to drink more and more and more water to compensate. Fiber helps prevent constipation but it does not cure it and will make it worse after it's already happened. Use an osmotic laxative to get things under control then slowly introduce the fiber and slowly back off on the miralax until things are more comfortable. Then keep up the fiber and high liquids to prevent it happening again.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Lemme throw my 2 cents in. How do you take your current fibre supplement? Maybe try sprinkling the food onto your food directly instead of taking it with a glass of water. I guess they suggest taking it with water for a good reason so maybe just sprinkle half the usual dosage in your food and see how that goes.


----------

